# Blackpowder supplies on clearance



## Rainmaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Good morning, 

Just a heads up that Walmart has their BP supplies and rifles on clearance right now. 

Looks to be 50% off on supplies. Triple 7 loose powder is $15 a pound. I'm going to get a pound of it today. 

Picked up 2 packs of 295gr Powerbelts for $11 a pack. Before season I paid $22 plus tax for one. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Roadking65 (Nov 22, 2016)

I picked up a TC .50 Cal at Wally World in Eastman Ga. for $125, during season was $198!


----------



## futbolwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for lettings us know !


----------

